
My steps to create a lucrative website - herbst
https://www.lazypreneur.pw/2016/steps-create-lucrative-website/
======
herbst
I posted a rather worthless article yesterday that made it to the frontpage.
Someone suggested that i write about how i made my main passive site
successful so i did.

